
Ask HN: My 10 year old wants to develop games. Which platform is the best? - yangikan
My 10 year old wants to develop computer games (preferably something that will also work in a phone). She can program in scratch comfortably. Is this a good time to introduce a physics engine&#x2F;javascript? Any thoughts?
======
BMarkmann
My son is learning using Scratch
([https://scratch.mit.edu/](https://scratch.mit.edu/)) and it's pretty well
tuned-in to the way he thinks. Haven't put any "code" in front of him yet, but
he can make some pretty neat games very rapidly using Scratch. Might be worth
a look.

------
craftoman
Unity is pretty decent with lots of paid/free assets and stuff.

~~~
yangikan
But is it suitable for a 10 year old?

~~~
Zekio
could be, depending on the level of english the kid is able to read but
[https://html5gameengine.com/](https://html5gameengine.com/) might have some
options especially the first one on the list since it doesn't really require
coding from what I can tell, and if the kid finds it fun, you can always
switch to a game engine that requires more coding

